# The Bathtub



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2018)

19 years in this house and neither the wife or I have never used our bathtub!! The only time its been used was for grandkids or puppies!!

Do you shower or bath??


----------



## IKE (Apr 27, 2018)

Mama likes the tub and I prefer showers.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh not me! I’m a bathtub lover.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2018)

Shower!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 27, 2018)

shower---my legs wont let me get in the bath--i could get in but wouldnt be able to get out


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2018)

We bought this place 17 years ago and neither of us has used the garden tub. What a waste of space. Garden tub....maybe I should plant tomato’s or something. We are shower people.


----------



## IKE (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh not me! I’m a bathtub lover.View attachment 51505




Why must there always be bubbles ?.......I hate bubbles ! layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

Shower for me.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 27, 2018)

Shower


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 27, 2018)

Shower


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2018)

Showers mostly for me and my husband, but we will take an Epsom Salts bath every now and then at night for a nice muscle soak and relaxation.  For mine I will add bubble bath.  My dog Bigfoot also gets a bath when needed in the tub.  :bath:


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2018)

Showers for me, too.  

Occasionally I have a long hot soak but then I almost have to call for the construction people to send over one of their hydraulic crane hoists to get me out.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2018)

shower for me, but, tub for the wife. therefore, a corner tub with jacuzzi jets and a heater was mandatory.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> shower for me, but, tub for the wife. therefore, a corner tub with jacuzzi jets and a heater was mandatory.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2018)

I do both!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh not me! I’m a bathtub lover.View attachment 51505





If I looked like her I might lay around in the tub more often...I'm now a shower person. I used to like soakin' in the tub with a glass of wine and some Kenny G.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2018)

I've  never been  in ours.   But we used to bathe  the kids in it when they were little.


----------



## needshave (Apr 27, 2018)

We live in as an 1850 Gothic Revival. The bathroom is huge 12 x14. Along one wall was a 6' long claw foot cast Iron bathtub allowing both showers and soaking tub use. The sides were about 24" tall. During the time we were restoring the property my wife would take a long soaking bath. Several problems were found, the bathtub being so deep it was really difficult to overcome the height of the feet plus the depth of the tub. It was a huge step and dangerous.
The clawfoot requires a wrap around shower curtain that would attack you if you were taking a shower, we called it flypaper.
The soaking which seemed like a great idea was not possible since the cast iron would soak up the heat of the water and it was always cold. you had to leave the hot water run, continuously!

I replaced it with a walk in shower, full-length glass shower doors that wrap around three sides. So much easier, comfortable and safer. Showers only for us.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2018)

It used to be shower only

but, after three years in a cabin.....whatever's wet is good


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> If I looked like her I might lay around in the tub more often...I'm now a shower person. I used to like soakin' in the tub with a glass of wine and some Kenny G.



Yes, yes & yes. Kenny G. Saxophonist. Nice.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 3, 2018)

Totally a shower person. Now. When I was a youn 'un, in my family men showered, and women bathed. My parents divorced and one weekend I as invited to a new "cousin's" house for the weekend. We all played outside, and then came in to clean up. I said something about a bath, and the reaction was, "Ew! you sit in your own dirt?" I was a bit humiliated, but I thought there was something to what they said. So I gave showering a go. I stepped into the shower, and WOW! Pretty sure I could hear a heavenly choir. Where had this been all my life?!? It was a total epiphany. I went home, and without saying anything, I started showering instead of bathing. My mother got a bit huffy abut it, but in the end, what could she say? Clean is clean. Been showering ever since.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 3, 2018)

Mostly baths.   But when I wash my hair I take a shower.


----------



## KingsX (May 11, 2018)

.

I haven't had a "bath" since I was a kid.  I shower.

.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2018)

Can't remember the last time I took a Bath  ( oh yes I can it was about 4 years ago in a Hotel en suite jacuzzi bath) ... Shower always for me, I like to be in and out fast, I get really bored sitting in a Bath


----------



## AprilSun (May 11, 2018)

CarolfromTX said:


> Totally a shower person. Now. When I was a youn 'un, in my family men showered, and women bathed. My parents divorced and one weekend I as invited to a new "cousin's" house for the weekend. We all played outside, and then came in to clean up. I said something about a bath, and the reaction was, "Ew! you sit in your own dirt?" I was a bit humiliated, but I thought there was something to what they said. So I gave showering a go. I stepped into the shower, and WOW! Pretty sure I could hear a heavenly choir. Where had this been all my life?!? It was a total epiphany. I went home, and without saying anything, I started showering instead of bathing. My mother got a bit huffy abut it, but in the end, what could she say? Clean is clean. Been showering ever since.



This is why I don't take a bath but take a shower instead. When I was a child, I had to take baths and I hated them because I felt like I was bathing in my own dirt! When I grew up and got out, I started taking a shower and I feel so much cleaner after I do. Even now, just to think about me taking a bath, I still feel like I would be bathing in my own dirt.


----------

